# What's my bf%?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> All of it


Shut up you lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

42 or tree fiddy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> 42 or tree fiddy


Lol Not quite the fat mess you said I'd be though eh.


----------



## imz88 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would say 8%

Good tat on chest, wanting something on my chest but unsure what.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I cant see the photo ATM, I will look later.

I dont recall saying I thought you would be a fat mess.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Fish and rice cakes?


Tuna,veg lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

imz88 said:


> I would say 8%
> 
> Good tat on chest, wanting something on my chest but unsure what.


You're my new best friend. I'll be over soon.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Banzi would approve lol


Gets the job done.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

11-12


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You got new pants. :beer:

Done well by the way looking good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Banzi would approve lol


He advised chicken and broccoli.......which funnily enough is what I'm eating these days,don't tell him though he's a smug git.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

if I could see it I'd tell you....the bodyfat that is....hurrr hurrr....

NB to oneself....get thee to the gym a bit more!!!!!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Has someone stolen your blue kecks?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


Id say 10% mate but really who is ****d as long as you look good and are happy with how you look?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Id say 10% mate but really who is ****d as long as you look good and are happy with how you look?


Just curious


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Has someone stolen your blue kecks?


Yeah the b4stards


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Its probably a true 14-16% to be honest.

But an internet 9%

Either way, its a number which means f.uck all and you are in good nick.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Have to say watching your progress has given me a kick up the **** to push more


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

11-12% based on previous anecdotal opinions


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Its probably a true 14-16% to be honest.
> 
> But an internet 9%
> 
> Either way, its a number which means f.uck all and you are in good nick.


16? I give up then lol. Cheers mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

r1234 said:


> Have to say watching your progress has given me a kick up the **** to push more


Good stuff lol.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

sammym said:


> Has someone stolen your blue kecks?


No, he's stolen somebodies black ones.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Would say 12% ish, obliques are showing, veins coming through in the lower stomach etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> 16? I give up then lol. Cheers mate.


Like i said, thats if you had one of these fancy scans to determine total body fat including organs and what have you.

But for what we would say visually, id go with the ten percent mark. No need to go leaner than this to be honest and would probably be detrimental to bodybuilding goals.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


>


Looking good mate !

Have you whipped somebodies clouts off their washing line ?? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Like i said, thats if you had one of these fancy scans to determine total body fat including organs and what have you.
> 
> But for what we would say visually, id go with the ten percent mark. No need to go leaner than this to be honest and would probably be detrimental to bodybuilding goals.


Am considering a bulk now and maybe a mini cut before summer.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


>


Would bang


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Would bang


Would allow said bang.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

What stack you cut on mate?

Mirin' the bench boxers


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Would allow said bang.


Good lad see you later :wink:

Srs though, good job mate.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

What is you height and weight @FelonE?

Look pretty good I must say.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Dunno but some test and dbol would sort you out


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd of said 10% looking good mate!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Them pants snide? Label is back to front..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Am considering a bulk now and maybe a mini cut before summer.


Dont do either, Just grow and keep the same bodyfat!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Varg said:


> What is you height and weight @FelonE?
> 
> Look pretty good I must say.


5ft 11 and 196lbs(14stone)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dunno but some test and dbol would sort you out


Im sure i saw a video of some Justin bieber looking mutha f.ucker somewhere that could give him advice on said cycle??


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 5ft 11 and 196lbs(14stone)


To be fair mate - look back to a few months ago. Your progress is a bloody impressive. Especially as you havn't thrown in any of the mega compounds. Imagine what you will look like in 4/5 months by summer if you just keep doing what you are doing!

A lot of people have challenged you on your diet etc... But you said what you wanted to do and you have done it. Which is pretty impressive.

So keep doing the same mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> What stack you cut on mate?
> 
> Mirin' the bench boxers


This is what I have done so far

Week 1-15 500mg test

Week 9-6 50mg winny

and last 10 days or so 50mcg T3.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> To be fair mate - look back to a few months ago. Your progress is a bloody impressive. Especially as you havn't thrown in any of the mega compounds. Imagine what you will look like in 4/5 months by summer if you just keep doing what you are doing!
> 
> A lot of people have challenged you on your diet etc... But you said what you wanted to do and you have done it. Which is pretty impressive.
> 
> So keep doing the same mate.


I always seem to get doubters,saying i shouldn't do that or should do this. I do things my way and it works for me. Happy days lol.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> This is what I have done so far
> 
> Week 1-15 500mg test
> 
> ...


How you found the t3? helped much? Gonna use it for first time for my summer cut.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> How you found the t3? helped much? Gonna use it for first time for my summer cut.


It's hard to tell but I think it's helped. My diet has been on point since day 1 and i lose fat quick but I do think the last week or so I've leaned out even more.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Dont do either, Just grow and keep the same bodyfat!


When I say bulk I mean a very slight surplus not an all out binge lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When I say bulk I mean a very slight surplus not an all out binge lol.


yeah ideal, and then just a couple of weeks diet when needed to keep it in check. Oh and drop the T3. Not needed for someone like you in my opinion.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> yeah ideal, and then just a couple of weeks diet when needed to keep it in check.


That's the one :beer:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Seeing as saxondales banned ill say it instead

20%+


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Im sure i saw a video of some Justin bieber looking mutha f.ucker somewhere that could give him advice on said cycle??


Dunno what your talking about mate i only know this geeza

View attachment 166286


:lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I always seem to get doubters,saying i shouldn't do that or should do this. I do things my way and it works for me. Happy days lol.


It's all conjecture and supposition mate. As long as it works for you ............


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Seeing as saxondales banned ill say it instead
> 
> 20%+


Lol what's he banned for?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dunno what your talking about mate i only know this geeza
> 
> View attachment 166286
> 
> ...


Its like a baby with facial and chest hair!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Its like a baby with facial and chest hair!!!!!


A fat one lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> A fat one lol


....its the bear look. Low bodyfat is for phaggots!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

bout 12-15%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> ....its the bear look. Low bodyfat is for phaggots!


Guess we're phaggots then

What are you up to later? :whistling:


----------



## C33G (Feb 23, 2014)

Grenade Jay went for a DEXA scan the other day after completing his cut - his result came out to be 12.3% BF. Go look at him just now and compare yourself with that lol. I'd say you're 14-16%, or an internet 8% and as most others say **** those numbers you're looking good man.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> 11-12


hes def around 10 unless he's storing most of his fat elsewhere


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Your body fat is approximately banana.shoelace%

Looking great mate, clearly know what you are doing. Going on my summer cut soon, you are a great source of inspiration.

And a great source of pics for the w4nk bank!


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

looking great mate , well done :thumb:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol what's he banned for?


Being a massive bellend id assume lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Being a massive bellend id assume lol


He sure does rustle them jimmy's on thee daylee


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

To be sure of you bf% you should post a glutes photo.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

alekan said:


> To be sure of you bf% you should post a glutes photo.


With your butt cheeks spread like on those lonely prison nights


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Just seen the picture, good work mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Just seen the picture, good work mate


Thank you, appreciate it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> 9-10%


Dude - What the hell?

Why are you naked in your avatar xD


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Dude - What the hell?
> 
> Why are you naked in your avatar xD


Looks like he's mopping something up to me...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Good job, looking tight! I agree that glutes will be the final testament though. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Good job, looking tight! I agree that glutes will be the final testament though. :whistling:


Thanks,you first lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Dude - What the hell?
> 
> Why are you naked in your avatar xD


Mostly men on this forum, why anyone would want to show that much skin makes you wonder.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Mostly men on this forum, why anyone would want to show that much skin makes you wonder.


benders, benders everywhere.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Grenade Jay is 12% apparently. According to a mate of mine he's been tested the most accurate way available. And he's one shredded mother ****er.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job man, I'd say bulk some now slowly. And like you said mini 3-4 week cut just before summer. I personally wouldn't ever wanna go lower than u are now Id feel too skinny lol plus our lass doesn't like abs etc lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Good job man, I'd say bulk some now slowly. And like you said mini 3-4 week cut just before summer. I personally wouldn't ever wanna go lower than u are now Id feel too skinny lol plus our lass doesn't like abs etc lol.


Yeah gonna cruise on a slight surplus now for a bit.

Be a lot easier to do mini cuts if I need to.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks,you first lol.


Haha mine's in my avi!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Haha mine's in my avi!


Ok I'll put the Mrs french Knickers on and do a back shot lol fair?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Haha mine's in my avi!


And a fine ass it is. @FelonE I wanna see your glutes in a pair of french knickers. Treat us up ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> And a fine ass it is. @FelonE I wanna see your glutes in a pair of french knickers. Treat us up ;-)


I haven't trimmed the back garden lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I haven't trimmed the back garden lol.


Hahaha that's a shame, think all of ukm would have liked to see that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha that's a shame, think all of ukm would have liked to see that


Don't think they would tbh lol.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 5ft 11 and 196lbs(14stone)


Looking lean, good work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Noble78 said:


> Looking lean, good work


Cheers mate.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Id say 12%,defo not single figures


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes said:


> 11-12


No way.

This guy is not all too far from a proper contest condition(amateur level).

he is nearer to comp shape than to 12% for sure.

Felone, what does the fat caliper say?

Show your back too, that gives away how fat one is.

Looking very good and great progress:beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jackedjackass said:


> No way.
> 
> This guy is not all too far from a proper contest condition(amateur level).
> 
> ...


Caliper said 9% mate. Can't be ar$ed to take anymore pics today mate,been pigging out lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


>


looking good mate successful cut :thumbup1:

bet your piggin out now :laugh:

edit- just seen your pigging out post haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> looking good mate successful cut :thumbup1:
> 
> bet your piggin out now :laugh:
> 
> edit- just seen your pigging out post haha


Cheers mate. Having a day off today lol. Had yoghurt,cake and custard,toad in the hole,chicken,chocolate and sh1tloads of biscuits haha.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Having a day off today lol. Had yoghurt,cake and custard,toad in the hole,chicken,chocolate and sh1tloads of biscuits haha.


dont blame ya haha you will feel sluggish as fvck though :laugh: whats your plans now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> dont blame ya haha you will feel sluggish as fvck though :laugh: whats your plans now?


Finish watching Eastenders,maybe have a cuppa.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Finish watching Eastenders,maybe have a cuppa.


:laugh: cvnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> :laugh: cvnt


Lol.Gonna cruise on a slight calorie surplus and do a 3-4 week cut around summer time.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Caliper said 9% mate. Can't be ar$ed to take anymore pics today mate,been pigging out lol.


I say the caliper is about right, people who say you need this and that scan are overthinking this, calipers are pretty accurate.

Side abs and belly button area skin fold in mm alone will give a decent estimate.

There is bit water retention at places, if that goes away, it will look proper lean-lean.

Good job, now do not destroy the progress with a bulk, just eat roughly maintenance and train hard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Any before pics?



View attachment 166314
View attachment 166315
View attachment 166316


Pic 1.15 weeks ago when I'd had 3 months off of the gym

Pic2.End of bulk

Pic 3.End of cut


----------

